# Work for anyone famous?



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Dec 9, 2005)

mickeyco said:


> Mr T; Kitchen, Extremely nice guy.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> went to a birthday party he was at. Right nicer then you woudl think. Got drunk called him B.A. oops:whistling


----------



## wbsbadboy (Oct 3, 2005)

I have worked around and near some of hollywoods biggest stars. Fred McMurry(very kind man), Alan Alda, Mike Ferrall, Jack Soo (total nut case), Robin Williams(yes he is crazy!), Jack Palance(still help w/ round ups at his ranch RIP my friend=( ) and many others. But when your raised in Napa Ca. and later work at North Ranch CC, Then settle in Tehachapi Ca. These things happen. 
To this day I still do work for : The Unknown Comic aka Murry Langston, Linda Blair (total freak that one), Jack Palances' estate, Mike Felty(BMX fame), John Langley(COPS producer), Woodward West Corp., and a couple people that no one knows(2 stunt men and a stunt woman).


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

wbsbadboy said:


> To this day I still do work for : .. Linda Blair (total freak that one), Jack Palances' estate, Mike Felty(BMX fame), John Langley(COPS producer), Woodward West Corp., and a couple people that no one knows(2 stunt men and a stunt woman).


 Is this what you mean?


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Used to bus tables with the son of Van Heflen from the old 4 musketeers movies.Also had a friend who lived with the daughter of the guy who played John Steed from the Avengers TV series.Had a naked picture of herself laminated to her coffee table.Unfortunately,she looked just like him.


----------



## all vinyl (Apr 2, 2004)

I had a lead that we later signed from James bond ( we almost through away ) I called Mr bond James bond he lived at 008 river rd in NJ after the addition n was going i found out he worked on a military base on spy satellites how weird is that


----------



## wbsbadboy (Oct 3, 2005)

PressurePros said:


> Is this what you mean?


No I was speaking in a more sexual context. Murry is a total slut and she is one of his best friends (non sexual). You should hear those two start talking nasty to each other. Its hilarious. They had me laughing so hard one day that I had to stop working.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

wbsbadboy, Tehachapi's considered hi desert?Always seemed nice and green.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

I helped with the kitchen remodel of the owners of Red Vine licorice......we ate so much flippin licorice on that job, I never wanna see that crap again  

Thats as about as close to a famous person that I have been if you can call them "famous"


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Mostly high rollers in the business world. You wouldn't know thier names but you would know thier companies.
Did some work for Morley Safer, he has a weekend place near here. Nice guy...and Robin Macneil from the old Macniel/Lerrer Report.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

Got drunk called him B.A. oops:whistling[/quote]


well who wouldnt!?!?!?!:thumbup:


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

I built Jenna Jameson's closet. and I have done work for David Spade.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

We did some work in the ex Govenor's office ( ex as of today). He was in and out and was not impressed with us and the feeling seemed to be mutual.

I did some work for a Congressman who seemed to have trouble with basic math. That explained a few things.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

I got to do a little work in Mike Singletary's house when he coached with the Ravens (blink and you missed it!). We've done work at some of the players houses, but a Hall of Famer... :thumbup: Nice guy actually.


----------



## Thewoodman (Aug 30, 2006)

I once knew guy, that knew a guys brother, who's sister inlaws uncle had a friend that once did work for jay leno.

Does that count?

Mark


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Thewoodman said:


> I once knew guy, that knew a guys brother, who's sister inlaws uncle had a friend that once did work for jay leno.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> Mark



My cousin's sister in law knew the first guy one your list!


----------



## andybuildz (Jan 19, 2007)

Well I didn't but my wife sells real estate and she had Billy Joel for a client some years back when he sold his house to Jerry Seinfeld.
He was looking to move back here to Cold Spring HArbor where he lived as a kid and is the name of his first album. Unfortunatly he moved out to eastern LI.
Thats sure woulda been a nice payday


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

No one remember Linda Evans on Big Valley? I guess it dates me, but it is the first thing I remember seeing her on then nothing til Dallas.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Dennis Rodman used to own a restaurant/night club in Newport Beach, and my husband did a lot of work there. In fact Dennis got arrested while he was working there and all the news crews showed up, and so he got a few seconds of fame working in the background on the channel 9 news :lol: 

He invited us to go anytime we wanted on the house, but I was like 9 months pregnant at the time though so I took a pass.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I worked as a helper at Mike Tyson's trainers house in Bernardsville, NJ.

Around 1990-91.

The closet in his bathroom was bigger than most people's living rooms.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

My Dad did some work for a hilton that owned a hotel- although this hotel was a holiday inn...


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Am I the only one that watched Linda Evans on the tv western series Big Valley. Heath, her tv brother, was played by ...grrr, can't think of his name ( Six Million Dollar Man and Fallguy). Always liked him. He recently had a part in a local movie shot here in this area. Lee Majors! I knew if I tried, I would remember. Was married to the Farrah chick. Now what was her name/ Lets see. She play... heheh, nevermind!


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I have never worked directly for them but I worked on and actually just got the contract back to do movie set trailers. We've built alot of trailers for individual movie stars. Adam Sandler, Eddie Murphy, Sharon Stone, ectect. Almost every trailer we do goes to movie sets or tv series like Law and Order ect.:thumbup:


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

i roofed mickey mantle's brother house in lawton oklahoma.and if you ever watch the movie in the heat of the night their is a shack me and my dad roofed.my little moments of fame...woohoo


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

when i worked in nashville in 89 i got on a brick crew and my boss was garth brook's lead guitar player.we used to go and watch them rehearse at capital recording studio.
drank a few beers with garth and his band


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

boman47k said:


> Am I the only one that watched Linda Evans on the tv western series Big Valley. Heath, her tv brother, was played by ...grrr, can't think of his name ( Six Million Dollar Man and Fallguy). Always liked him. He recently had a part in a local movie shot here in this area. Lee Majors! I knew if I tried, I would remember. Was married to the Farrah chick. Now what was her name/ Lets see. She play... heheh, nevermind!


lee majors was once charged with wanton waste in my home town in oklahoma.he used to go to the grand national quail hunt,shot a deer,cut off its head and left the body for the coyote dogs.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I lived in the south bay of L.A.. I used to to work on Will Ferrels house all the time(about 6 months of total time). I had the key/combo to his house in the hollywood hills. His wife used to make me some killer cappucinos. He was a reallllly nice guy, gave me a $200 tip one day for saving him some money. I also got to work on Michael Clark Duncans house a bunch. He used to give me all the protein bars he didn't want. he was real nice too. He laughed all the time.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

stacker said:


> lee majors was once charged with wanton waste in my home town in oklahoma.he used to go to the grand national quail hunt,shot a deer,cut off its head and left the body for the coyote dogs.


I really hate to hear that. Most of the time we just don't know these people.


----------



## supercrew (May 15, 2006)

"built Jenna Jameson's closet." :clap: 

did she let u view her private movie collection???:notworthy 

worked in a few homes for owners of fortune 500 co. at the lake of the ozarks...but never personally met any of them.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

A few of the Portland Trailblazers back in the Portland days.

Sabonis...
Bonzi Wells...
Brian Grant...


----------



## mtp (Feb 13, 2005)

Gaile King best friend to Ophra Winfre as well as local TV anchor 20 years ago helped an electrician friend do a finish while I was laid off...BFD


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

If I remember right, my Dad did some work for Annette Funichelo. Other than that no one.

You guys have met a pretty impressive group of celebrities.

I'd love to meet Michael Jordan, he was one of my heros as a kid and I'd love to meet Jenna now:w00t: .


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I hung and finished a house that John Travolta lived in for about 6 months while shooting a movie here..4 million dollar home, bought it for 6 months what the *%$#???? 

And I just did a 5.6 million dollar home about 4 months ago for Ray Lewis of the Ravens. Got to meet him to when he came in during the punch out. Nice guy.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I just got a lead for a pool from a very big person in the hip hop recording industry. I am not the biggest fan of the music but i can not wait to met this guy. It be great to see a house i worked at on mtv cribs!


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes, afew x - Pollies!

I lived with Kathleen Turner for 6 months, just a different sought of Turner.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

miketheparrothe said:


> Gaile King best friend to Ophra Winfre as well as local TV anchor 20 years ago helped an electrician friend do a finish while I was laid off...BFD


a hartrord county boy mike?


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

I just did a new one today.

You Canadians will be insanely jealous! 
This is actually the first time that I have met the famous person as well...
Famous hockey player/coach/...
Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

supercrew said:


> "built Jenna Jameson's closet." :clap:
> 
> did she let u view her private movie collection???:notworthy
> 
> worked in a few homes for owners of fortune 500 co. at the lake of the ozarks...but never personally met any of them.


No. Fortunately, there was nothing in the closet when we got there as well.


----------

